# best 3d 12in stab?



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

I haved used 12" Posten's for the past 3 years on my HC Bows. Great Stabs very customizable. PLus Jim is a great guy and will pretty much build you anything you want.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

+1 Posten is the best


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have tried a lot of stabs, I am by no means partial to brands, I use what works. I will not be selling my b-stinger 12'' 17oz ever.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

B-stinger hands down...... 

I use a 12" 14 oz


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

I have to vote for Stealth. I shoot the 11.5 inch on my bow, and it extremely helpful in balance and shock absorption. I will say this, every time there is a post in here about stabilizers, B-Stinger, Posten and Stealth seem to get the "most love." With that in mind, I do not think you could go wrong with any of them.


----------



## badgerarcher91 (Dec 21, 2008)

Posten


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

im using the new xtreme flatliner. adjustable weight stack on the end. very steady and good holding stab. also very affordable and looks good too. they can also be dipped to match whatever color you want and the basic is stainless steel weights and carbon fiber shaft. very appealing and works great.


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

I have to go with the Stealth also. I like that it increases the overall mass weight of my bow (Apex7) but does not put it all out at the end of the stabilizer. I definitley steadied up once i put on the Stealth. I tried the B-Stinger, but could not get used to it. A zillion people swear by them though. Any of them mentioned would be worth trying.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

There are alot of nice ones as mentioned, but you asked for THE best. 

That would be the B-Stinger, 12 inch, 17 ounce.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

And the very best is what I use...


AEP 10.5" with internal adjustable wight-stack with 1.5" 10* down-angle quick detatch = 12" over-all length.

AEP 6" side-bar with internal adjustable weight-stack with fully adjustable riser mount.

Both look SWEET...and work like a charm!

I've used everything from Doinker to Fuse now to AEP...

And I'm sold on Nunzio's products...They helped me drastically improve my shooting the VERY FIRST time I used them!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> There are alot of nice ones as mentioned, but you asked for THE best.
> 
> That would be the B-Stinger, 12 inch, 17 ounce.


:thumbs_up


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

*B-stinger*

The b-stinger is the way to go in my eyes. 12" 11 oz for 3-d and 14oz for spots


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*posten*

i love my 12" posten woodsman 2. they look so sweet, work amazing and jim is a great guy to work with. contact him tell him what you are looking for and he will build you a nice stabilizer. the price is good to.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

AEP good price quality and adjustible.


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*3-d stabilizer's*

B-STINGER.:thumbs_up


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I vote B-Stinger


----------



## monstermachanic (Dec 6, 2008)

I love my control freak stab. add or take away weight wherever you want and isn't very hard on the wallet, but is still a top notch qualiy product. My alpine and my control freak stab. get along great.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Fordwrench said:


> i know this topic has been probably been beat to death before but i would like to hear some feedback. i am getting back into competitive 3d archery again . i am having a hard time picking a stab. i want to try to shoot a bowhunters class which limits me to 12in and one stab. fyi, i ll be puting it on a new vantage elite 55-60lbs with a spot hog hog it and tropht taker lizard tongue. i was hoping to hear good and bad on this and why you think yours is the best? i have been playing with a borrowed b stinger which seems to be a tad bit heavy but shoots well. i want to buy the best one time if it matters.. i understand everyone has their favorites but i want to know why. dont want to leave points on the table if i can help it. thanks guys!


The B-stinger is pretty difficult to beat in terms of the pure stability it offers. You might want to see want kind of weight you're comfortable using before making a purchase. But if your sole purpose is to settle the pin (stop it dead in the case of the B-stinger) than you'd be hard pressed to find something more effective.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

TOOL said:


> The B-stinger is pretty difficult to beat in terms of the pure stability it offers. You might want to see want kind of weight you're comfortable using before making a purchase. But if your sole purpose is to settle the pin (stop it dead in the case of the B-stinger) than you'd be hard pressed to find something more effective.


Mmmm....Could Doinker be thinking the same concept as the B-stinger. Have you seen their new Stabs?


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

AEP. love them and they are great people!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

pass-thru prod. said:


> AEP. love them and they are great people!


Definitely! Nunzio's a great guy...He hooked me up this past weekend at the ASA Pro/Am in Hattiesburg, MS, when I was in desperate need of a stab and side-bar.

The price he gave me was incredible...But...His product functioned even better than what they cost me...

Just b/c of his stab & sidebar...and a new T.R.U.Ball Chappy Boss, I shot 23 points higher than I did on the first day, with my wrist release and Fuse stab!!!

His products really work!!!

I'm forever sold on AEP, not only b/c they function better than any other stab I've EVER had...BUT...also thay are VERY helpful, friendly, and courteous...and willing to help anyone out they can!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

When I shot pins I used the Doinker 11.5" Power Bar with a quick disconnect. Made a world of difference when I switched to it. It's on my hunting bow now.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> When I shot pins I used the Doinker 11.5" Power Bar with a quick disconnect. Made a world of difference when I switched to it. It's on my hunting bow now.


+1 good amount of weight takes out alot of shock and i shoot a vantage pro and it really does seem to make the bow just sit perfectly in your hand.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

also fuse connection series is what im shooting now and really love them for spots pluss they come with weights includes so that nocks the cost down a bit compared to doinkers elite stabizers


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*There are many good options to choose from, of course I recommend the S.O.S.........The S.O.S. is the most advanced stabilizer to ever hit the market, and is quickly becoming the premiere stabilizer in the industry. The S.O.S. is unmatched in tunability, function, versatility, and overall performance. 

The S.O.S. may or may not be for you, our product was designed for advanced level archers and not recommended for entry level shooters. There are a plethora of stabilizer choices on the market which are better suited for beginner and intermediate level archers, however once shooters progress in the sport they can always step up to the S.O.S.*


----------



## dash (Oct 4, 2006)

*stab*

11.5 stealth ya cant go wrong


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Definitely! Nunzio's a great guy...He hooked me up this past weekend at the ASA Pro/Am in Hattiesburg, MS, when I was in desperate need of a stab and side-bar.
> 
> The price he gave me was incredible...But...His product functioned even better than what they cost me...
> 
> ...


Nunzio is a great guy and he does awesome work...gave him my apex and he gave it back and it doesnt move at all in my hand and i love it....he is brilliant when it comes to that stuff and also just a great guy to talk to so my vote would be for AEP :thumbs_up


----------



## midskier (Feb 10, 2005)

my last stab was a doinker powerbar I thought worked great 
@ 11.5" and 16 oz 
then I put on an xtreme stab from Mark aka APAnTN 
@ 11oz this thing blows away the power bar in pin holding 
I got the polished 14.6 oz and carbon fiber 12" (the one in the middle of the pic)w/ 2 aluminum spacers, in 15 minutes I had it set up perfectly
removing 2 weights actually feels the same if not heavier than the 16oz powerbar

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=836782&highlight=xtreme


Dan T @ the BKG


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The best 12" target stabilizer is the B-Stinger. I use whatever I think helps me or at the very least doesn't hurt me. The B-Stinger is not a vibration reducer, it's not designed to be nor is it advertised as such.

If you can find a pic of Sunday's BHFS championship line at this weekends NFAA Indoor Nationals you'll see most of them shooting B-Stingers. I know some of them and they wouldn't be using one just because it was given to them.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Mike Malina won the MBHFS at the Iowa PRO/AM with a Stealth stabilizer on his bow!
Weight forward design with adjustable weights in one ounce increments!


----------



## Tzap (Dec 18, 2008)

*b-stinger*

I personally prefer the 12" 11 oz b-stinger... keeps the bow dead steady . I'll probably switch up to the 14 oz at some point but never droppin the b-stinger as long as I'm shootin HC.

Just ask around and borrow the weights. Most people I've seen shoot the 14 , but its all about whats comfortable to you.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Stokerized!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

B-Stinger!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*Stealth*

Stealth, hands down, I have tried them all, Stealth smokes them.


----------



## cuda76 (Jan 5, 2009)

*best 12 inch*

I have a B Stinger and also a Stealth and the B Stinger is no match for the Stealth find someone who has one you could shoot then you will understand


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Stab.*



cuda76 said:


> I have a B Stinger and also a Stealth and the B Stinger is no match for the Stealth find someone who has one you could shoot then you will understand


I have both and I can't get use to the front heavy design of the B Stinger. The Stealth 11.5 is the best in my honest opinion!


----------

